# Significant Improvement over SawStop Overarm Dust Collector



## MarkShultz

i use this shark guard. nothing else to compare to but i like it. wish i did a better job dropping all the way to the table top - the rear rides high and lets dust out.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

Splitter and knife mounted guards are totally useless for sleds or non-through cuts, and more work than they need to be with others, like vertical cheek cuts, dovetails, and fence riding jigs.


----------



## croessler

John, I have owned the Sawstop 3hp PCS for a couple of years now but did not purchase it with the overarm option. Lately I have been thinking about adding it.. Your review has given me food for thought!

Thanks!

-Chris


----------



## bluephi1914

i had the shark guard on a PM66 table saw i owned and i now have the saw stop table saw w/ over arm dust collection. IMO the Sawstop design is far superior… the Shark guard's blade guard wobbles and isn't really stable… and i mean the plastic guard that actually has the vacuum port on it. The saw stops dust guard doesn't wobble and is stable…. it just feels more secure and doesn't make me think that its going to hit the blade. It's perfectly aligned/centered when sitting over the blade.

the sawstop and the shark guard appear to be built of equal quality; however the shark guard could be designed better. the blade guard on the SG doesn't quite line up straight when sitting over the blade.. making me think that it will eventually get cut by the blade.

just my 2 cents… the splitter on the SG is great.. the ratcheting handle to remove the splitter is great.. but the dust guard/blade cover has to much wobble IMO and over time will eventually hit the blade.

when it comes to vacuum and dust collection, the saw stop wins… i am currently using a shop vac and it is more than adequate on the sawstop…. however on the PM66 w/ shark guard… it wasnt enough… so i guess i can say that the saw stop is much more efficient….. maybe with a full size DC system, the SG and saw stop would perform similarly.


----------



## bluephi1914

> John, I have owned the Sawstop 3hp PCS for a couple of years now but did not purchase it with the overarm option. Lately I have been thinking about adding it.. Your review has given me food for thought!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Chris
> 
> - Chris


chris you wont regret it. there is virtually no dust with the saw stop overhead collection system installed. Ive had BOTH the Shark Guard and now the saw stop dc system. the SG is ok… but the saw stops system was designed for their saw and is second to none IMO. Ive had a few saws… Grizzly 0715, PM66, Saw stop and Delta 36-715… im not speaking on what i read… speaking on what i have actually set up and ran myself. the dust collection on the saw stop is superb.. and superior.


----------



## Dawg89

Hi guys. I have a PCS with overarm dust collection, and it just doesn't work very well, especially when I'm just shaving an edge off a board. Does the SG solution do a better job?


----------



## jmos

As I said above, directly compared on the same saw, the Shark Guard was a lot better than the SawStop with the overarm dust collection. They now have the floating overarm dust collector and the design looks better. If I was going to stick with Sawstop, I'd definitely want their new design.


----------

